# Fan and beard mount



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just got back. Looks sweet!!


----------



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice.........Waiting on getting mine back


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

I was going to try it myself but chickened out. Didn't want to mess up my first bird.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice mount, that bird had one heck of a paint brush on him!


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

That looks cool and yes one heck of a paint brush. Do a googel search and I bet you will find a video on how to do it. It is pretty simple.

Jim


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks good, congrats!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Looks good....but have to ask what didn't he put the spurs on the mount too?.........Mack


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

11 1/2 " beard. Not bad for a first beard. I cut the feet off and made a coat rack. It's pretty seeey


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Joe Segler? Looks exactly like one he did for me 2 years ago.


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

No. Eric Head in Westland. Does a hell of a job. Here's my buddy's he did last year.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

mrsocko33 said:


> I was going to try it myself but chickened out. Didn't want to mess up my first bird.


It's not that hard. Just decide how you want to do it. Pin the fan on cardboard, cure it with borax. Scrape as much meat off as possible first. Once its completely dried, seal it with epoxy. Make your mounting board and put it all together. I made one for my first and second birds and will probably do some kind of beard and spur mount for this years bird. Mine aren't nearly as nice as his, but I made both of them from a block of wood that was cut on the same property the bird was harvested. The first one was black walnut, and the other was oak. The copper feathers on the second one are actually from a bird that if I remember right, Horseshoe harvested and sent me.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

